# Who's up for a night dive?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I've heard it's pretty cool and would like to check it out. Does anyone want to do it this week? I'll be back in milton Tue night and wouldnt mind getting up with someone experienced or not and doing a shore dive with some lights. I'm up for it anytime from dark til sun up. The only way I would think twice about goingis if it's real rough...short of being a tropical storm I'm still up for it. yall take care.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

never done a beach nite dive but let me tell you that my most favorite diving is at night on rigs or any type of structure. i would recommend two lights though. good luck gettng a crew.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I am planning on doing one with some of my Advanced students later this week. Maybe on Thursday night. I'll let you know what we decide. I am meeting with them on Wednesday to plan their dives, and we'll decide then.

Rich


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good. I do have a class from 6-840 that night but just let me know and I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## tarah75 (Dec 12, 2007)

We are coming down from Louisiana. If we can'thitch a ride with anyone, then we will probably be up to doing a night shore dive. Are there any fish that are worth shooting on a shore dive? Anyway I'll give you a ring if we up to it.


----------

